# Patient position and 22 modifier?



## linstedtt (May 2, 2008)

Our practice is having trouble getting insurance companies to pay the 22 mod on our claims.  We need a reference guide to each body position- Trendelenburg, Lithotomy, et cetera, to submit with our appeals.  So far, we have looked in each of our coding books, our online guides, Googled it, searched anatomy books, everything we have access to, and we cannot find a description of each position.  Does anyone know of a reference of this that we can use?? We are in desperate need!!  Thanks!!


----------



## missyah20 (May 2, 2008)

Have you tried a medical dictionary?  I have Taber's and they give descriptions of the differents positions.  They also have an illustration of some of the positions as well.


----------

